# Signal providers



## ohjob (25 October 2010)

Hi 

Has anyone acted as a signal provider through collective 2, zulutrade ect ?.I am intrested to know where a developer stands regarding australian finanicial services regulations.Thanks in advance for any info you may have.


----------

